# Need Some Help! - Tank Rim Leak



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

my tank is a standard 25gal
the top black trim seems to be leaking, its just like a small drip that comes down the front of the tank

Is it possible to remove this rim piece and reseal it?

Thanks
rave93 aka chris


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

how full is your tank?


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

filled? 
i keep it just where the black part is, i can reduce the water, but even then the water the condenses on the cover will cause it to leak too


----------



## srozell (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, you can carefully pull off the black rim, re-silicone it, and replace it.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

sweet thats what ima do, 
im assuming i should use a razor blade of sorts to remove the excess before trying to remove the black trim, right?
cas i dont think just yanking it off will allow it to be reused haha


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

If you empty and dry the tank well, you can run a bead of silicone around the interior lip of the trim to seal it .. There's no need to remove the trim and risk damaging it .. Be sure any joints in the trim inside are sealed as well as the lip between the bottom of the trim and glass inside the tank.


----------

